# Williams College Safety and Security Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Campus Safety & Security Officer
Institution:
*Williams College*

Location:
Williamstown, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
01/13/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job ID: * 301326

*Location: * Williams Campus,Williamstown

*Full/Part Time: * Full-Time

*Regular/Temporary: * Regular

*Opening Details: *

A full-time, year-round Campus Safety and Security Officer position is available, reporting to the Director of Campus Safety & Security. This position will be scheduled from 11:00 p.m. and 7:00 a.m. with a rolling schedule of 4 days on and 2 days off; schedules are subject to change based on the needs of the department.

*Responsibilities: *

Assist with the enforcement of college rules and regulations governing the safety and security of the campus
Protect the campus property against theft, fire, vandalism, illegal entry and responding to emergency situations
Provide support at student parties, campus events or sporting events
Patrol grounds and buildings including student residential spaces on campus
Respond to activated alarm systems
Provide services and assistance to the college community throughout the year as needed
Serve as educators in our community in risk reduction, crime prevention, and health and safety practices
*Qualifications: *

Minimum of an Associate's degree in security, human services or criminal justice with at least two years of experience, or equivalent combination of education and experience
Ability to relate and interact individually and collectively with a diverse student body, faculty, staff, alumni and visitors to campus is required
Must be able to write routine reports and to articulate instructions, directions, policies and procedures as needed
Successfully complete campus certification and first responder training
A valid driver's license is required
Must be able to work without immediate supervision, frequently lift up to 25 pounds, and occasionally move up to 100 pounds with assistance in emergency situations
Review of resumes will begin immediately and continue until filled. Band 18

*Conditions of Employment: *
Employment at Williams is contingent on the verification of background information submitted by the applicant, including the completion of a criminal record check, and education when applicable.

*Equal Employment Opportunity: *
Beyond meeting fully its legal obligations for non-discrimination, Williams College is committed to building a diverse and inclusive community where members from all backgrounds can live, learn and thrive.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Danielle Gonzalez
Human Resources
Williams College

Online App. Form:
https://staff-careers.williams.edu/psp/cangate/EMPLOYEE/HRMS/c/HRS_HRAM.HRS_


----------

